# Where can I find this switch?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Its a "Cherry" brand microswitch, type E-14. 25 amp. Used in many different elec gadgets. Has a spring used to activate/energize the 2 leads to supply 12 volts to my car's ac.

Thaks


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

where have you looked for it? i searched and found numerous places to get it but can't be sure it is the same switch you are looking for. you have a picture of it?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I looked numerous places- only place as the actual website of Cherry.com. But, they have a few that look just like it . Guess I should call them and maybe they can ID it beter. I will try to post a pic asap.....


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Hope this works...


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

no good....cant load picture...


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, easier way is it looks like this:
*Allied Electronics9600 Koger Blvd. NSuite 103Saint Petersburg FloridaUSA 33702 0&hash=item2c6c6edf42*


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I might try calling these people agaion, but funny- I called 1st time and got 'this # is disconnected".....LOL


----------

